# New Heidelberg Catechism Website



## Guido's Brother (Jan 9, 2013)

Check out this new website with a huge collection of resources relating to the Heidelberg Catechism. This year is the 450th birthday of the Catechism and this website is part of the festivities. The website is also available here in Portuguese.


----------



## housta (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks brother, the Heidelberg was the first reformed document I had ever read, and I fell in love with it. It has been a huge blessing in my life and I read it regularly.


----------



## mvdm (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks,Wes. Excellent website with great Reformed resources.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks a bunch!
I love the Heidelberg!
This is very helpful.


----------



## jandrusk (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. Love the look and feel of the site.


----------



## Zach (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome. Looking forward to exploring the site. Thanks for posting.


----------



## PhilA (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gavin (Jan 20, 2013)

Really good, finally found a copy of Elector Frederik 's preface.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 20, 2013)

Excellent resource! Would certainly be an invaluable tool for pastors and parents wanting to preach or teach through this rich catechism.


----------

